# What is the hardest game you ever played?



## Void Dragon

To me, it's Soldiers: Heroes of WW2

Just because there's way too much micro-managing involved...

think of baldurs gate, without pause-button, with much more characters to play with on an RTS-map

the good thing is the fact that everything on the map can be destroyed

I never succeeded in beating the demo, and only some maps in the full game


----------



## Space Elf

To be honest Homeworld 2 has some really hard missions, I just could never get the right balance of aggresive ships and marine transports that could capture enmy cruisers and turn the balance.

One mission rather unfairly threw you against a dozen battlecruisers all at once ..... I only has three, madness!


----------



## Paige Turner

I'm utterly hopeless at video gaming—having accumulated 3.5 hours of gaming time in my entire life—but last weekend I got dragged into playing some kind of car racing game. When it's all over, you get to see a "replay" of your race, and mine looked like a drunk-driving commercial.

I would have to say ALL games are the hardest games I've ever played.


----------



## Lunatic

LOL, this is easy for me. Ninja Gaiden Black. This game was _hard_. I beat it on normal and made it to level 3 on hard, which is around when is stopped playing. I shudder to think what it was like on very hard and master ninja difficulty. This is the only game that's ever actually made me throw my controller down in frustration, but it was fun!


----------



## Aes

Super Ghouls & Ghosts.  I may own it, but I've never beat it.  I highly doubt I ever will, either.  I've made it pretty far in the second playthrough (where you get the goddess bracelet) but there gets to be a point where it's just...freaking insane.

I'm surprised I haven't had to pull the cartridge out of my wall yet.


----------



## Parsimony

Missile something or other for PSone. I could not get past level 5 - too many things to shoot before being shot.


----------



## Becca

A game called Vortex for the SNES, couldn't get past the second level


----------



## Void Dragon

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> I'm utterly hopeless at video gaming—having accumulated 3.5 hours of gaming time in my entire life—but last weekend I got dragged into playing some kind of car racing game. When it's all over, you get to see a "replay" of your race, and mine looked like a drunk-driving commercial.
> 
> I would have to say ALL games are the hardest games I've ever played.


 
Since racing games are way easier than driving a real car, I'm actually praying you never come visit this side of the ocean


----------



## kyektulu

*I think the hardest game I have ever played is something along the line of Resident Evil when I was a teenager.
Just the anticipation of meeting the zombies, them feasting on me and the eerie music got me on edge...

I think I have just about concoured this fear now.*


----------



## Thunderchild

Midnight club 2 - by the end of the game you not only had to race the perfect race to go to the next lvl but had to rely on luch that the other racerd didn't.


----------



## sanityassassin

I can't remember the name of the game but it was for the zx spectrum and I couldn't get past the first level. Most games with large levels and no checkpoints I find highly fustrating and when you know your close to the end and get killed I feel like throwing the controller against the wall in fustration


----------



## Green

I used to get that way with X-Wing for the PC. 20 minute missions protecting some pansy-arsed shuttle, and then it gets blown up a millisecond before it goes into hyperspace (WHY CAN'T IT JUST GO INTO HYPERSPACE STRAIGHT AWAY FFS?).

Broke my mate's joystick once


----------



## sanityassassin

its the same when I'm playing pro evo with my mate he used to always beat me but eventually I started to win some but sometimes I'd be 2 up with about 10 minutes to go and he'd pull it back and win at the very end it would drive me spare


----------



## elvet

Schizm (aka Mysterious Journey). The puzzles were very tough, but the environments made up for it.


----------



## kyektulu

*I find all racing games impossible to play! *


----------



## Green

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> its the same when I'm playing pro evo with my mate he used to always beat me but eventually I started to win some but sometimes I'd be 2 up with about 10 minutes to go and he'd pull it back and win at the very end it would drive me spare



Do you play PES5 on the PC? Me and Lacedaemonian are in an online league. Was wondering if there were any other PESsters on here


----------



## pokernut951

Green said:
			
		

> I used to get that way with X-Wing for the PC. 20 minute missions protecting some pansy-arsed shuttle, and then it gets blown up a millisecond before it goes into hyperspace (WHY CAN'T IT JUST GO INTO HYPERSPACE STRAIGHT AWAY FFS?).
> 
> Broke my mate's joystick once



Oh man, I had alot of fun and alot of stress playing that game.


Anybody play Bust A Move?  Where the characters from Bubble Bobble are shooting different color balls at similar colored balls to make them dissappear.  Well there are 100 levels, you have 7 continues and on the last level and only the last level does the object of the level change, and after the 7th continue naturally you go back to 1.


----------



## nicobam

Splinter cell is one of the hardest game i've ever played


----------



## pokernut951

Yeah, those ones you have to sneak around are tough.


----------



## Thadlerian

Not to mention Thief: The Dark Project, on levels like "Return to the Cathedral". Add 'freakishly scary'.


----------



## Mayhs

ninja gaiden


----------



## Rane Longfox

Amplitude


----------



## Red Phoenix

Metroid I on the nes 
Just couldn't get past kraid...

wait a minute...
I have a feeling that i want to play it again : just because you cant complete it doesn't mean it isn't fun!!!


----------



## Renegade

the hardest game i have played is probally icewind dale 2 on hearth of fury mode with level 3 characters. i got 2 chapter 4 and wished id never bothered, and i didnt use cheats at all.


----------



## jcambece

hardest game i have ever played is called "Wannabe UFC" (original rules, not the new ones). get busted up

Cambece


----------



## YOSSARIAN

I've never defeated the original Zelda-always got to Gannon and couldn't beat him.  It's been at least ten years since I last played it so maybe I should try again.  Also have never beaten Mike Tyson in Punch-Out and have never finished Super Mario Brothers 3.


----------



## WriterDoug

compared to the game i am about to mention, ninja gaiden for the NES will seem like a total joke. 

in fact, nothing will ever compare in terms of difficulty (and oh god, the confusion!)

there is a PC version as well, but it could be different (it certainly looks way different, graphically.)  i am only referring to the NES version!

the game is:

*Might and Magic, Book One:  Secret of the Inner Sanctum


*


----------



## Aes

Red Phoenix said:
			
		

> Metroid I on the nes
> Just couldn't get past kraid...
> 
> wait a minute...
> I have a feeling that i want to play it again : just because you cant complete it doesn't mean it isn't fun!!!


Kraid is a puss, just blow your missile stash on him, then bomb him until he dies.   Freezing the crap he shoots can help, also.  As long as you can out-tank him, you'll win.  Do him after Ridley.



			
				YOSSARIAN said:
			
		

> I've never defeated the original Zelda-always got to Gannon and couldn't beat him. It's been at least ten years since I last played it so maybe I should try again. Also have never beaten Mike Tyson in Punch-Out and have never finished Super Mario Brothers 3.


With Ganon, just go buckwild with your sword and hope you hit him.  Follow up with a silver arrow, if I remember correctly.  It's cake.  For a real challenge, try Ganon without ever upgrading your sword or armor. 

SMB3 is easy also, just gotta be persistant.  You know, reading this actually makes me want to replay it...

I'm with you on Punch-out, though.  I can get to Mike without much problem, but I have yet to beat him.  Ugh. 

Here's another hard one--Legacy of the Wizard.  After the first two bosses are dead, the game goes from "somewhat challenging" to "dear god, you must be joking!"  Oddly, the last boss is probably the easiest--I only know this because I used a cheat code to skip to him.  The 4th boss remains undefeated. ;(


----------



## Sadie

Sonic Pinball.


:::brb gonna go shed some tears now....:::


Hardest game I've yet to play is: 
LEGENDS OF ZELDA: MASTER QUEST *THREE-HEART CHALLENGE*.


----------



## Star Vampire

Guildwars, when playing solo (and solo means, not even henchmen)


----------



## the smiling weirwood

Devil May Cry 3, the original version. That game was insane!


----------



## asher marquering

dmc3 mmmmmmmm yep i agree but i have a crazy friend that finished it in three days


----------



## Green

One of my mates is stupidly good at all games he plays. It does my head in.


----------



## Joel007

I never did finish tamiki fighter. Although Monkey Island 4 i gave up because of the stupid "walk up to everything to see it" control.


----------



## GOLLUM

UMM...hardest game I ever played?

Let me see, AH I know "life" and I'm still playing it.

Sorry couldn't resist..

*GOLLUM scuttles quickly away to avoid raging hordes of fanboys*


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> UMM...hardest game I ever played?
> 
> Let me see, AH I know "life" and I'm still playing it.


 
Where's that darn reset button...?


----------



## Green

Just make sure you don't hit the power button by mistake.


----------



## Joel007

Ctrl + Alt + ... power.


----------



## Marya

Joel007 said:
			
		

> Although Monkey Island 4 i gave up because of the *stupid "walk up to everything to see it" control*.



This made me giggle.   Have you played any other adventure games?  I've never played an RPG but those involve pretty extensive exploration, don't they?  Looking at everything and playing through the story is the hallmark of adventure games (and why I like them  ).  Of course if the character is slow as molasses and there is extensive backtracking to progress, it can get annoying.


----------



## Saranalos

I was stuck on a thief level, but I quickly learned that if you run fast enough and hit anything in your way with a sword, you'll probably get through.

There is only three games I've never completed, and they are Morrowind, Theif, and Beyond Good and Evil. Theif because I got too scared. Morrowind because I didn't want to end it. And Beyond Good and Evil because the end boss is so hard.


----------



## Crymic

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I think the hardest game I have ever played is something along the line of Resident Evil when I was a teenager.
> Just the anticipation of meeting the zombies, them feasting on me and the eerie music got me on edge...
> 
> I think I have just about concoured this fear now.*


Try the silent hill series


----------



## Frozeninja

Saranalos said:
			
		

> I was stuck on a thief level, but I quickly learned that if you run fast enough and hit anything in your way with a sword, you'll probably get through.
> 
> There is only three games I've never completed, and they are Morrowind, Theif, and Beyond Good and Evil. Theif because I got too scared. Morrowind because I didn't want to end it. And Beyond Good and Evil because the end boss is so hard.


 
I'm glad that i'm not the only one who got extremely freaked out by Thief.


----------



## Mort

Chess against computer? 
Nha, I think it was Gothic 2. Darn, everyone says its an easy game, but it's just depressing. I'm walking in the forest, and suddenly an orc comes and kills me. ARR!


----------



## scalem X

'the lost world' on playstation x. 
Spend days of playing certain levels together with a friend (who's entered enough playstation tournaments to prove his worth) just to fail.


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos

Starcraft, set on hardest difficulty, VS only zerg, when you're protoss, 8 teams, AND I DID IT.


----------



## Eway

Old Infocom Games Hitchhiker and Zork


----------



## Thadlerian

Seth God Of Chaos said:
			
		

> Starcraft, set on hardest difficulty, VS only zerg, when you're protoss, 8 teams, AND I DID IT.


Can you set difficulty levels in Starcraft? Anyway, I agree it's a hard game. Never completed the Zerg campaign in Broodwar.

As for the hardest game, I just have to say Rayman 3. It was a rather unlikeable game (in stark difference to Rayman 2), and some of the bosses were just too much.



			
				Frozeninja said:
			
		

> I'm glad that i'm not the only one who got extremely freaked out by Thief.


I think there are quite a lot of us around the world.

_Return to the Cathedral_... I say no more


----------



## scalem X

> Starcraft, set on hardest difficulty, VS only zerg, when you're protoss, 8 teams, AND I DID IT.


wow nice. Ofcourse with zealots and some micro, those initial zerglings have no chance. But towards the end? How did you do it? Carriers and photon canons?


----------



## Kaylo Mizuri

Dunno maybe Alundra on the psx. Some of the puzzles were crazy. Or tomb raider 3 in the jungle levels where you have to find a green corridor in amongst all the green, that did my head in. Another world on the amiga, it was virtually impossible.


----------



## Joel007

The hardest thing, gamewise, that I have ever done is to defeat Xaero on Nightmare mode in Quake 3 Arena, single player.
36 hours of gaming, but I got him!
I did all the levels on nightmare, and then after that when I went online for the first time (as a "noob") People complained that I was a cheater


----------



## scalem X

> The hardest thing, gamewise, that I have ever done is to defeat Xaero on Nightmare mode in Quake 3 Arena, single player.


Never counted my gaming hours, but count me in on this one . 
You did the phobos level on nightmare , he's my black beast (hate it when your enemy has haste and the only direct weapons you got are shotgun and machine gun).
I have heard that anarky on nightmare on the same level as Xaero is just a little better. Is this true? And might it be because his figure is slightly smaller and because you can actually railgun between his legs?


----------



## Joel007

Phobos was very very difficult. I didn't have as much trouble with anarki once i got hold of the rocket launcher, railgun, and armor. The height advantage won me that game. 
I actually had a v hard time on nightmare, on the level with orb and minx and someone else (its been ages now since i played it). 
Xaero I eventually won by memorizing spawn patterns, using my hearing as much as my sight, and taking advantage of the BFG squishy thing.

The best way to defeat 99.99% accuracy opponents with railguns is to use the rocketlauncher and prediction tactics. They're also distracted for 1/4 second after they land from a jump pad. 

I count myself as a skilled player, but there are still people out there who get a 10:1 kill ratio in a 1 on 1 vs me. Some people are just insanely talented at these games.


----------



## Threepwud

Around 75% of all the Spectrum games! They were just crazy! Herbert's Dummy Run was simply impossible...


----------



## dustinzgirl

The hardest game I've ever played---Castlevania, NES version. I could not figure that darn thing out for days. I finally gave up and watched my brother beat it. Little brat.

Oh, and any racing game, but I only play those when I want every guy in the house to laugh at me.


----------



## scalem X

> Oh, and any racing game, but I only play those when I want every guy in the house to laugh at me


It helps to brake before the curves rather than in the curves.


----------



## dustinzgirl

scalem X said:
			
		

> It helps to brake before the curves rather than in the curves.


Well, I really just like to run into things. Im sure if I wanted to practice at it, I could, but I always over correct and over turn, so I gave up. Now when I race the kids, I just run into them a lot. But its all right, because I get to drive IRL and they don't. HA HA HA

Oh, and another hard game for me is WWF/WWE wrestling games, for some reason. Im so busy laughing at grown men in tights I can't even play.


PS:

Reversi and Quebert are hard games for me.


----------



## Rahl Windsong

The hardest game I ever played was Ultima 6 it took me nearly 3 months real time to solve the whole thing and I never really expected such an epic game when I bought it.

Of course when I bought Ultima 7 The Black Gate and Ultima 7 Part 2 Serpent Isle I realized just how small a game Ultima 6 really was 

All three were really good and somewhat difficult to solve RPG's, very enjoyable!


----------



## Evolution

Forbidden Siren on the PS2.  I never did get to finish that game.


----------



## Marky Lazer

I always suck at Monopoly.


----------



## pixter

Monkey Island 2, before I figured out the wonderful world of walkthrus and faqs.


----------



## scalem X

> I always suck at Monopoly.


the cheating game?

Steal money, use fake dice, use fake cards, take two cards then read one, move one too short or too far. pay the bank too few.
Ask too much money for rent...

definitely not a children's game.


----------



## Coolhand

I found the last section of the last level on Farcry stupidly, stupidly, stupidly difficult. Without going into boring details, the game throws you up against hords of bad guys capable of killing you in a couple of shots without giving you enough ammo to actually finish the firefight.

I think I actually invented new swearwords whilst playing this game, as none of the existing ones quite convayed my frustration. 
"Spurking Fudbucket of a gun! Reload already!!!!!!!!" 
   

Oh, to Green who mentioned that X wing shuttle mission:



> I used to get that way with X-Wing for the PC. 20 minute missions protecting some pansy-arsed shuttle, and then it gets blown up a millisecond before it goes into hyperspace (WHY CAN'T IT JUST GO INTO HYPERSPACE STRAIGHT AWAY FFS?).
> 
> Broke my mate's joystick once


 
I know the mission you mean. Campaign 2 mission 4 I think. Those few of us who actually compleated that one do tend to sound something like 'Nam veterans after a while.

"You don't know what that level was like man, you'll never know, you weren't THERE man..."


----------



## Joel007

Ah yes, good old X-wing games... I remember X-wing Alliance. I hate the escort missions. In the end I think I held my protegé with a tractor beam until the enemies spawned... in the wrong place


----------



## McMurphy

One of the hardest games I ever played was the original Shadowgate port on the NES.  The "logic" applied to the trials and riddles barely made any sense, and it was quite easy to place yourself in a position in which only a forced reset of the gaming system was going to get your character out of a bind.  The fact that a player could not save his/her progress certainly didn't help matters.

It is also important to point out that "Shadowgate" was released far before the days of internet cheat sheets otherwise known as detailed FAQ waltkthroughs.  

*This link* will send you to a online flash version of "Shadowgate" if you want to experience it for yourself.


----------



## Enadil Moonweaver

I'm Currently stuck on La Pucelle tatics for ps2 Right after the main guys is discovered to be the prince of darkness  and the Alouette is the maiden of light, the two kids are sent on a side quest -.- I keeping dying everytime.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Lord of the Rings, the Return of the King. That Ghost King just keeps whupping me everytime I come face to face with him! 
Although, this is the PS2 version...I had the PC version before that, but swopped because on PC it's IMPOSSIBLE, far too many buttons to press! Madness!


----------



## SpaceShip

1. Operation - never could get hold of the slippery little blighters.
2. Risk.


----------



## Saltheart

Any 3D Final Fantasy game: I just give up when even random monster encounters deal you up against foes with 10,000+ HP. God, I had no idea that that water rat could take over half the continent... I swear, the wimps you fight in the beginning, "warriors", end up being even weaker than a an ordinary squirrel late in the games.


----------



## sidewinder

company of heros or dawn of war, these games really test your strategic thinking


----------



## HoopyFrood

Oh, the the Lord of the Rings board game (now I wonder where I put that...I'd almost forgotten I had it!) is quite hard too, if you're not a die-hard fan (I wouldn't quite call myself that, but I'm dedicated enough to sit down and play it!)


----------



## Coolhand

sidewinder said:


> company of heros or dawn of war, these games really test your strategic thinking


 
I love both those games but I swear the CPU cheats in Skirmish mode for both DOW and COH. I bearly have time to scrape together enough resources to build a single soldier with one bullet in his gun, when the computer suddenly shows up with half an elite panzer division. I SWEAR it's cheating!


----------



## Joel007

Computers have to cheat if they're a low level AI. Its too hard to program them to respond to everything, and choose the right tactics, usually with a deadline and new maps and units added regularly. Most of the time a computer player guesses at the resources it has rather than spending what it gathers. If you play on higher difficulties, most cheaper games just make the enemy units tougher, and the enemies richer, and the enemies more agressive: rather than changing the AI to manage its forces better. 
There are some notable games with very good AI scripts which don't cheat. Warcraft3 is one, i think.


----------



## Esioul

I'm pretty much totally crap on all games except for strategy type things. I'd like to play such games over the internet, with human opponents if I could make that work through the university firewalls/over dialup at home, or didn't have so much work to do.


----------



## Coolhand

Joel007 said:


> Computers have to cheat if they're a low level AI. Its too hard to program them to respond to everything, and choose the right tactics, usually with a deadline and new maps and units added regularly. Most of the time a computer player guesses at the resources it has rather than spending what it gathers. If you play on higher difficulties, most cheaper games just make the enemy units tougher, and the enemies richer, and the enemies more agressive: rather than changing the AI to manage its forces better.
> There are some notable games with very good AI scripts which don't cheat. Warcraft3 is one, i think.


 
I KNEW IT! I knew that game was cheating. There's no way it could have built that army that quickly by playing fair. 
Lousy computer...


----------



## purple_kathryn

Guild Wars although that's probably because I can't cheat


----------



## scalem X

> Warcraft3 is one, i think.


I take it that you've never really observed the insane computer's mining income and the speed his units build .

I agree that the AI is in general okay where it sucks in most games but well...


----------



## Crymic

sidewinder said:


> company of heros or dawn of war, these games really test your strategic thinking



the problem with CoH AI is it nit and picks at your defense and exploits the weakness of it. Oh Look you missed a spot! I find the turrents in the game lacking. You need to build turrents to cover turrents and wire 99% of your base along with Tank spikes.
Dawn of war AI isn't too bright and will often leave alone nodes if you have no defenses at it. You can generally overpower the enemy AI if you build a good army.


----------



## sidewinder

CoH is realistic in the way if you leave a gap in your defences it will rip you apart so you have to be constantly on guard as there are no second chances in war


----------



## Kaylo Mizuri

Chaos Engine, nobody I know could ever get past the third level. I wouldn't say Silent Hill is hard as such, but on the fourth one it's really hard to bring yourself to go through the next door because you know there's ghosts and stuff after you. Obscure is pretty hard too.


----------



## To be Determined

Ninja Gaiden. Within 15 minutes of gameplay I go from fighting sword fodder to becoming nunchuck fodder.I got so fed up with being owned every time I took five steps that I simply gave up and played black ops.


----------



## Ice fyre

Crymic said:


> Dawn of war AI isn't too bright and will often leave alone nodes if you have no defenses at it. You can generally overpower the enemy AI if you build a good army.


 
I was shocked at how easily I beat Dawn of War it usually takes me ages to get through these sort of games. I beat it on all three dificulties waiting for it to drop the other shoe and I was a bit disapointed. Although Winter Assualt was quite a bit harder I've only completed the "good" campaign so far but it's waiting patiently for me no doubt.

I have a real dificulty with Age of empires II random missions I'm sure that AI cheats.

Monoploy Rules big time!


----------



## Leonardo

I've yet to beat the soul arena missions in Soul Calibur 3 on hard difficulty without using Nightmare (which is to say, without cheating). Raphael keeps wiping the floor with anyone who doesn't have a sword the size of the level. And I play with Setsuka. 

Also, I've never gotten over my grudge against the Jumper Series. Those games had some of the hardest levels ever made, I swear. I must've spent a whole week worth of hours on that game. I _did_ actually finish them though. For those of you who haven't played them, you can download them for free here. They are great fun, although very frustrating.

I feel I should mention God of War's unlockable "Challenge of the Gods", also. A relatively short challenge that must've taken me 12 hours to beat. I was so angry during, and so happy after.

And I'm gonna generally agree with the Thief-hatery here. That game was hardcore.


----------



## Pandora

Mega Man 2 on the hard difficulty level was actually dead hard. I don't think I managed to beat it ever, without exploiting any glitches.

Super Mario Kart for the Super Nintendo also had some tracks I just couldn't handle. Being the sore loser I am, I gave up on the Special Cup, 150 cc, after being pushed into the water one too many times by those bloody beavers (or whatever they were, hard to tell, being pixel art and all). Even if you did get past them, you had to handle an ice track which contained more holes into the water, than actual ice.

Final Fantasy X also had some insane challenges in the end, if you ever got to fight in the arena.


----------



## Commonmind

By far, the most difficult game I've come across (if played on the correct difficulty setting) is Devil May Cry 3 (or the SE).


----------



## Joel007

I found the sims quite difficult to win... because you _can't. _Oh, and staying awake while playing it is a problem too. In fact, just build a family, kill it, and say you've won. Don't buy the game, just play it at a friend's house.


----------



## scalem X

> Don't buy the game, just play it at a friend's house.


so true .


----------



## MolotovCocktail

I would have to say that the hardest game I've ever played, in terms of tough AI, would be Fritz 8. That program is truly a monster. 

In terms of gaming, the hardest game I've ever played was a game called Galactic Civilizations 2: Dread Lords and Dark Avatar. It uses multi-threaded AI, and its programmed to at least show some sign of intelligence, basing it's strategies on those of hardcore gamers.


----------



## Duchessprozac

*Nethack.*

I have never known a game whith so many different ways of meeting your maker.

Food poisoning, over praying, not praying enough, starvation, being killed by your own pet, drinking from a well, drinking a strange potion reading a strange spell. These are but a few of the ways I have met my end since I began playing.

And yet oddly, I keep going back to it.


----------



## Esioul

Pretty much anygame I've ever played, I'm so rubbish at them aaargh.


----------



## Aes

The hardest game I've ever played award, even after all these years, goes to Ghosts & Goblins and its sequel, Super Ghouls & Ghosts.  I hate those games so much, they're borderline impossible. :/

One hit knocks your armor off, the second hit kills you.  Oh, and I should also mention that it's incredibly easy to get hit, especially in the last few levels.  On SG&G in particular, you need a specific weapon to beat the last boss, and to get it, you must be fully armored (you get several armor "upgrades" that don't offer you any defense, only slightly more offensive abilities) before it will drop.  The fun part after this is making it all the way to the last area without losing the weapon.  How do you lose it?  Try getting knocked back by an enemy into another random weapon that drops.  You'll want to break something in half...

To this day, I've never finished either game.  Maybe I should take a crack at them, only this time, I'll abuse the savestate feature in emulators.  That might be the only way.


----------



## Commonmind

I amend my former statement. The hardest game I've ever played is Guitar Hero II. Having been a guitarist for the last 20 years, and having played some of the same songs contained within the game, I thought I'd excel at it, which is simply not the case. Mastering any song on expert can take oodles of time, mastering several songs is likely to take the same amount of time as playing the entire SE library; simply daunting.


----------



## mightymem

The hardest game I ever played was Knightmare by activision on the Amiga 200plus. I use to play while in secondary school and always got stuck on the last quest (which was for the crown) I recently took it out my garage and played it last year with a walk through from the internet and believe it or not I still could not complete it !


----------



## Quokka

I had _Wizardry_ on the C64 and from memory the game wasnt _that_ hard but there was one part that I could just never pass. I must have restarted the game dozens of times but I never figured out the answer to what ever riddle it was  , no chance of walkthroughs back then either.

Hmm, I may even check out an emulator and finally figure it out


Edit: This was not the Sir-Tech Software game that spawned heaps of sequels but a C64 game by The Edge (also known as _Spell of Destruction_).


----------



## Joel007

For a game with only one obscure way to win, which no one could have guessed. Try hitman :/


----------



## tangaloomababe

Hardest game for me was also my first Myst.  Some parts of it were easy enough but others I had to call in for help.. It took awhile but I got there, never played any of its sequels though.


----------



## Lord P13rr3

My hardest game was Golden Sun for GBA. After 3 years of playing it, I still couldn't get past the first (real) challenge! I even tried looking for cheats, but even that didn't help me at all....


----------



## fantasy noob

Lunatic said:


> LOL, this is easy for me. Ninja Gaiden Black. This game was _hard_. I beat it on normal and made it to level 3 on hard, which is around when is stopped playing. I shudder to think what it was like on very hard and master ninja difficulty. This is the only game that's ever actually made me throw my controller down in frustration, but it was fun!


 

yes sir i agree ng:black was ******* hard, also i had a bit of trouble in shadow of the colosus

(wow filters)


----------



## Rane Longfox

Lord P13rr3 said:


> My hardest game was Golden Sun for GBA. After 3 years of playing it, I still couldn't get past the first (real) challenge! I even tried looking for cheats, but even that didn't help me at all....


I love that game - you just need to wander around levelling up for a bit normally


----------



## Commonmind

With Golden Sun you have to get past the fact that it's a portable title; in actuality it's as robust and challenging as a full-fledges console RPG. People often play a portable game as if it were dumbed down, and in some cases that's true, but this isn't the case with the Golden Sun series. You need to grind in very much the same way you do in a Final Fantasy, Star Ocean or Dragon Quest title.


----------



## Rane Longfox

I heard rumours of a third installment - dunno which console though. Any idea if that's true?


----------



## Tabasco

I sure hope so. Golden Sun is the only reason I feel good about having bought a GBA. Well... and Advance Wars.

Uh, hardest game I ever played was Resident Evil. Because it scared the crap out of me. At one point I was walking down the hallway and a gaggle of arms burst through a window and grabbed the character. I've never played it since.


----------



## Sapphire

There are several games that It hink were very difficult. 

All of the papyrus racing games. 

IL2 Sturmovik 

Silent Hunter II 

Orbiter


----------



## lailahaillallah

dune 2.  the later levels of dune 2 were ridiculously hard.


----------



## chump

Tabasco said:


> I sure hope so. Golden Sun is the only reason I feel good about having bought a GBA. Well... and Advance Wars.


 

If you enjoyed Golden Sun and Advance Wars you should try Fire Emblem.

As for the hardest game its hard to say but it could be Zelda 2 or Super Mario Kart.


----------



## Joel007

But super mario kart was easy!


----------



## Thadlerian

Space Elf said:


> To be honest Homeworld 2 has some really hard missions, I just could never get the right balance of aggresive ships and marine transports that could capture enmy cruisers and turn the balance.
> 
> One mission rather unfairly threw you against a dozen battlecruisers all at once ..... I only has three, madness!


Agreed... Homeworld 2 was, at times, ridiculously difficult. Mission 3 and 4 had me despairing. But I don't know if I would call it the hardest game, for the rest of it was far easier than the first. That level with the battlecruisers wasn't too bad either; taking them on and out one at a time worked for me.


----------



## Naryaló S dú

hardest was supr mario advance


----------



## ill69

Iw ould say the hardest game I ever played(and still do) is Ninja Gaiden Black. That game can get so frustrating!!


----------



## Sir_Sparhawk

> To me, it's Soldiers: Heroes of WW2



yay, finally osmeone else that has played that game. The soviets are the best on it due to their anti-tank rifles...

the hardest game that i have played is probably Company of Heroes.


----------



## Lirael

Hmm, this could take some thought. 

I suppose Final Fantasy X was one of the hardest. I hated the sphere grid and found it awfully confusing. :/


----------



## raise-an-empire

No way! FFX was realllly easy!
In my opinion, The hardest games I've played would have to be Ninja Gaiden and Homeworld 2...

And don't forget the very first Thief game, That was really hard.


----------



## Quokka

I don't think I mentioned this one previously but there was a game on the Commodore 64 (and probably other systems as well) called _Impossible Mission _where you had to run/jump around avoiding robots and other obsticles whilst collecting clues and its safe to say it pretty much did exactly what it said on the tin.


----------



## Talysia

Lirael said:


> Hmm, this could take some thought.
> 
> I suppose Final Fantasy X was one of the hardest. I hated the sphere grid and found it awfully confusing. :/


 
I didn't find Final Fantasy X too difficult, but I hated the Sphere Grid, too. Far too confusing, and really difficult to get the things you wanted unless you planned far ahead in advance - which isn't entirely my style at times with games!


----------



## WriterDoug

Hardest game . . .

This question is too easy.  I might have even answered it somewhere in this thread, but there is no way I am going to remember for certain.

*Might & Magic, Book One:  Secret of the Inner Sanctum

*This game will kick your ass.  Do not play it unless you are a sadist.  Do not play it unless you are the kind of person that beats every videogame on "advanced" or "hard" mode overnight.  Do not play it unless you are a self-professed gaming pro.  MM1 will dump you into the middle of a strange town with no sense or feel for who you are, where you are going, or what your ultimate goals are.  The entire game is one like massive RPG-riddle, a joke played upon the gamer.  Only after several years of fighting my way through as a very young teenager (11-13ish) did I realize the plot of the game was to discover the meaning of life.  WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?  Why would anyone make such a game?  I know it came out for a few platforms back then, but the most difficult version was the NES I believe.  In any event, it is the one I played.  More Might & Magic games were cranked out as years passed, all a bit more fair than their mighty predecessor, but the entire series generally holds a reputation for being stupidly hard and frustrating.  The franchise fell off the map a few years ago and is not likely to ever rear its ugly head again.



Cheers,
WD

PS:  The game was so hard that at the end of the instruction booklet was provided an address.  If you took a picture of the final screen at the end, you could send off and were awarded a certificate for completion.  The instruction guide, I might, was big and fat but utterly worthless for helping you advance in the game itself.


----------



## Overread

Well some people have said that Homeworld 2 was hard, but I found it far  easier that the predecessor (spel?) Homeworld - which also had a far better story; but if oyou want a challenge then go and play Baldurs Gate 2 without ever playing Baldurs Gate 1. It was so hard I still haven't finished it - though thats a little more to do with actually getting enough hours to finish it!
Other than that try playing Fire Emblem The Sacred Stones on the GBA without losing a single character - the auto save is so evil and the character always dies just as your about to kill the end of level boss -far harder than most Pc strategy games.


----------



## Ice fyre

I have been trying Dawn of War the Dark Crusade, unnnnnn, why do they make these games so annoying. Easy, its no problem, try hard, or even the medium setting, grrrrrrrr. I took the Space marines and have been handed my head so many times, and theyre supposed to be the easiest! It just gets a bit frustrating. After playing Dawn of War and Winter assault I thought no worries.

Now I'm going home to cry!


----------



## Erin99

_Minesweeper_ on Windows 98/XP... 

Those little bombs, they're the bane of my existence.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

I'd probably say Legend of Zelda, second setup (where you use "Zelda" as the username.)

That freaking thing was HARD. I couldn't even get the white sword in the second setup.  Though the white sword was about as far as I got with the first setup....


----------



## fantasy noob

minesweeper is hard damn its hard, but he hardest game ive ever played is dodge the hot grease, if u havent played it its a little asomething like this u start frying some bacon or burgers andything greasy then take off all ur clothes and try not to get horrible little second degree burns all over its got to be the hardest game ive played


----------



## Thadlerian

Leisha said:


> _Minesweeper_ on Windows 98/XP...
> 
> Those little bombs, they're the bane of my existence.


It gets worse. On Windows Vista, it tends to crash without warning.


----------



## Carithiron

THE hardest game I've ever played was "Giants: Citizen Kabuto." The part I was stuck on was the part of which you had to kill Kabuto's Offspring......., It turns out that the only way to hurt them was to shoot them in the chest, its the only way to hurt them.....


----------

